# $12.79 Harbor Freight Bow Vise



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

So the last attempt was okay, using the tv wall mount swivel, but it lacked the holding strength to lay the bow on its long axis. Harbor Freight Hobby Vise works four-point-oh. It came with a suction cup base which I took off. Underneath there are three reinforced spots in each of the three corners, which I used my drill/driver to put a 3/16” hole in, and put three wood screws in to the mounting swivel base I made for the Shopsmith carriage. This vise holds perfect and is absolutely simple. The ball joint locks in place very well.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

nice but is there room to nock an arrow with the block that its mounted to? It looks like the vise won't swivel enough left or right to set nock point or is it just the picture?


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

brettbrett said:


> nice but is there room to nock an arrow with the block that its mounted to? It looks like the vise won't swivel enough left or right to set nock point or is it just the picture?


Don’t necessarily need to nock a full length arrow, I use a cut off from an old arrow, or a square . Looks to be enough room for a square . So long as the front of shelf has a little clearance I’d say it’d be fine.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

There is. And if there wasn't, I could rotate the swivel 90 counter-clockwise, so the post that comes out of the ball is able to rotate on the horizontal axis.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

And the $11.59 48" bar clamp on that receipt, that will become by bow vise.


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

Can you give me the measurements if the width of the base

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

patches2565 said:


> Can you give me the measurements if the width of the base
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk












These are the measurements of the rubber suction cup I removed from the bottom




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

patches2565 said:


> Can you give me the measurements if the width of the base
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And here’s the aluminum base 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you. I'm just getting my bench ready to mount to

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

When you take off the suction cup? You’ll see the three reinforced nibs in each of the corners. That’s where I drilled. Since it’s cast aluminum I was concerned it might crack when tightened down or under unequal pressure, if I drilled elsewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labrown83 (Aug 5, 2014)

good thinking, a really nice fix to a known problem.


----------



## steves05se-r (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm going to have to get one of those asap!


----------



## klukdog (Sep 12, 2017)

Shooter Mike said:


> When you take off the suction cup? You’ll see the three reinforced nibs in each of the corners. That’s where I drilled. Since it’s cast aluminum I was concerned it might crack when tightened down or under unequal pressure, if I drilled elsewhere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have same vice. I drilled and use 1/4" bolts. I put rubber washers on to cushion when tightening down


----------



## MIBHUNTER (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice. Could probably clamp onto lower part of the riser to get arrow clearance also.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

MIBHUNTER said:


> Nice. Could probably clamp onto lower part of the riser to get arrow clearance also.


There’s plenty of arrow clearance. It’s just the angle of the picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrairieWorks (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the write up.


----------



## agstudent (Sep 9, 2019)

Does the swivel actually stay in place?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

agstudent said:


> Does the swivel actually stay in place?


It does. Very well, actually.


----------



## utah300rum (Jan 23, 2016)

Im grabbing on on the way home....thanks


----------



## klukdog (Sep 12, 2017)

Took off the vice. Had school metal shop drill and retap the post


----------



## Ct954 (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice bow vice, but I really like the vice holder. At one time I had a shopsmith, bansaw, planer, shaper, joiner, beltsander and all the gadgets to go with it. Sure do miss it.:sad:


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

thirdhandman said:


> Nice bow vice, but I really like the vice holder. At one time I had a shopsmith, bansaw, planer, shaper, joiner, beltsander and all the gadgets to go with it. Sure do miss it.:sad:


Hahaha. Yeah, originally I was just looking for a lathe to add to the shop tools, but then discovered this “Swiss army knife”, and have since become a big fan.


----------



## sundevils79 (Sep 11, 2019)

very nice


----------



## mrwhite87 (Apr 6, 2019)

Harbor freight sells cheap stuff that only needs minor tweaks to become great stuff.


----------



## Jeffd34006 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice tweaking!


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

Great Idea!


----------



## steve.jr (Sep 8, 2017)

nice


----------



## agstudent (Sep 9, 2019)

Picked one of these up yesterday, and it works just as good as advertised. Can't beat it!


----------



## GoodOleBaw (Sep 17, 2019)

Harbor freight has it all


----------



## fwbpreacher (Jul 14, 2016)

This is what I need. Thanks


----------



## sdfuller (Jan 28, 2017)

Was just there yesterday, looks like im going back. Nice find!


----------



## Ct954 (Apr 22, 2019)

Ov.fp,.&u 9 )[.'' F8 r. 8rr aouo ') '
P ok's b77, xxv

XxxxXxxx . Pixxpin orr
899x898xxxxxx88x Nppmxyt xs 9toboil. I o 
8 uOnic Davis 9g 
Oko xogou noob.b 
Kcf9h oo 7uo
Ob oxx8888x99 8. o oo op to ob do pg&e on 7mo
xx8888x99 has x88x99o x po i999 bo88889x88 8x888 x.o9o n8
9 if loo t-o 9o
Vvo'75 nnin''gio.7[ 9vchtn xstr no
. Ok Z ok9pb
O Nook zzz CCTV and. U6
Lo zzz's xss cm the 0 CD OP goji input
c tggiv og by zzz's. Imi'but
H oo
Nuok No gjo o rring9th9 9gt
PM' v.o.(9,>'
Tyu.z6/


O7gm6hu^ he

bei'
9
8 o
JV'

C ok
Omni 6oz[ xD 90gz'
98no
.o

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ct954 (Apr 22, 2019)

Sorry phone was in pocket and went crazy. Lol


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rochteni (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice. Going to have to set that up for myself ASAP!


----------



## caggiano (Mar 19, 2012)

Pretty slick


----------



## Brocksmith1825 (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice awesome idea

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe N (Sep 9, 2019)

very good ideal I will use that


----------



## dlb511 (Jul 16, 2019)

Well now I need to make one of these too. Great idea!


----------



## Bayoumuscle21 (Jul 5, 2018)

Nice vise, and nice bow!:wink:


----------



## JoeT3 (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice lathe! And pretty slick idea. Like your style.


----------



## lycokayaker (Sep 23, 2018)

nice work!


----------



## Lygris (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## difbrown (Sep 30, 2019)

cool


----------



## 260rem (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eagle Archer (Oct 24, 2017)

interesting


----------



## Searchlightw20 (Mar 10, 2019)

Wish I woulda seen this before I bought my bow vise its is a great DIY


----------



## phxluke (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cool - looks like I have a growing list of items to get at harbor freight now...hahah!


----------



## Ronniefied04 (Oct 7, 2019)

I built one last year and put the build video on youtube called bow tuning ball vise build


----------



## malo (Jun 29, 2013)

👍🏼


----------



## kenpiet (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

malo said:


> [emoji1360]


Thanks all!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm waiting very patiently to see the Harbor Freight press you said your making. :happy1:


----------



## eldridgemc (Jul 9, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## archer 300 (Oct 10, 2019)

heck i may have to get 2... great price and great idea. Does it hold a heavy bow well? looks solid.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

archer 300 said:


> heck i may have to get 2... great price and great idea. Does it hold a heavy bow well? looks solid.


It doesn’t seem any different than the high-prices ones. Holds solid in every angle for me.


----------



## dhest (Nov 1, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## Bris1969 (Nov 12, 2017)

Well done


----------



## couchsurfer (Aug 13, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## riverbirch (Nov 5, 2012)

Is there a tensioner for the ball joint or does it just maintain constant pressure?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

It’s tightened down by a retaining nut


----------



## redarrow6 (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## AKRON (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks, will have to pick one up.


----------



## JonD1979 (Jan 7, 2020)

I got my 20% off coupon in my pocket. I will be picking one of these up this weekend.
Thanks


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

JonD1979 said:


> I got my 20% off coupon in my pocket. I will be picking one of these up this weekend.
> Thanks


And don’t forget the coupon for the free light.


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

Shooter Mike said:


> And don’t forget the coupon for the free light.


Those free lights with magnets and hooks are awesome, I keep them everywhere, they’re great for safes too


----------



## Jsundste (Jan 8, 2020)

I might have to pick one up now! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nate0311 (Jan 8, 2020)

That's awesome! Good job


----------



## JonD1979 (Jan 7, 2020)

Got mine lastnight and just used it to tie in my first peep. Held great with no creep or really any wobble.


----------



## KyleGaryPratt (May 19, 2018)

Apparently I need to go check it out!


----------



## cawalker5586 (Jul 28, 2016)

Another quick free vise I’ve been doing it a c clamp and a quick vise clamp, clamp the flat rod of the quick clamp down to your bench with a c clamp and can use the quick grip to grab your bow grip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff Shaft (Apr 6, 2009)

Use a bike work stand. Cheap and highly maneuverable.


----------



## FISHAWNEGO (Oct 7, 2019)

steves05se-r said:


> i'm going to have to get one of those asap!


i concur!


----------



## FISHAWNEGO (Oct 7, 2019)

Stiff Shaft said:


> Use a bike work stand. Cheap and highly maneuverable.


Could you elaborate on that? 

Thank you


----------



## Rtockstein (May 7, 2019)

that is sweet. nice work


----------



## Brenden23 (Jan 9, 2020)

I read this as "bow press" and got real excited! I may pick up the vice still


----------



## drodandsrod (Feb 16, 2019)

Haha I read bow press too! Cool project and worth the read though.


----------



## nedrowjoe (Dec 18, 2013)

How does it mount to the shop smith carriage? Funny I am also an owner of a shop Smith Mark V. With bandsaw and jointer. It is in great shape and I got a killer deal. 375 for all of it. Plus a bunch of extras. I'm new to it and haven't even really used it. I was thinking about selling it to get a nicer bow press. But I've made a modification to my press and now the press is everything I could need. So now I'm thinking about stealing your idea and utilizing my shop smith for a bow vice/work station.


----------



## nedrowjoe (Dec 18, 2013)

My press


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

nedrowjoe said:


> How does it mount to the shop smith carriage? Funny I am also an owner of a shop Smith Mark V. With bandsaw and jointer. It is in great shape and I got a killer deal. 375 for all of it. Plus a bunch of extras. I'm new to it and haven't even really used it. I was thinking about selling it to get a nicer bow press. But I've made a modification to my press and now the press is everything I could need. So now I'm thinking about stealing your idea and utilizing my shop smith for a bow vice/work station.


I had two extra legs for the table that goes in the carriage. I made a wood block to mount the vise and then mounted that wood block to the Shopsmith’s table leg.


----------



## nedrowjoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

nedrowjoe said:


> Ok thanks


FWIW, I have an “extra” table leg if you need one. I’m sure we can work something out if you need one. If so, message me at 804-709-9300.


----------



## Mike Carlson (May 15, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## Mike Carlson (May 15, 2014)

I like it better than the idea I have had


----------



## admcanally3 (Nov 24, 2017)

Looks like I'm making a trip to Harbor Freight soon. Awesome idea.


----------



## MountainTherapy (Feb 21, 2018)

This is GENIUS! I will be stopping at Harbor Freight next time I am in town.


----------



## JH1291 (Jul 11, 2018)

Have the same one but I clamp the limb pocket.


----------



## millsmo752 (Jul 27, 2017)

One of my favorite stores!!!! Perfect for the DIY'er


----------



## bigstriper (Dec 21, 2011)

That’s funny..... all of that high dollar equipment setting around and you go cheap with a $12.79 bow vise... whatever works for you!!!


----------



## Neoech (Dec 4, 2018)

so smart


----------



## btsaunders (Dec 11, 2012)

get an older stabilizer or thread stock and you can vice onto that. 
Then you dont mess with the grip


----------



## K2snow2010 (Jul 15, 2019)

Didnt even think of that!


----------



## jamesbhayes (Feb 11, 2020)

Terrific idea. I'm going to have to pick one up for myself.


----------



## ElkChappo (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## ElkChappo (Feb 14, 2020)

quality pictures.


----------



## N2MyWake (Sep 15, 2010)

I really like this idea!


----------



## xhitter (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks like it works well.


----------



## Grizzhunter (Feb 18, 2020)

Not bad.


----------



## BlanchardRvrBuc (Feb 18, 2020)

great idea for a bow vise


----------



## crandallkid04 (Feb 19, 2020)

Awesome idea!


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

Shooter Mike said:


> And the $11.59 48" bar clamp on that receipt, that will become by bow vise.


For the 48" bar clamp, you mean that will become the bow PRESS? Looks like the swivel vise is the bow vise...


----------



## BigBullDreamer (Mar 9, 2017)

great idea!


----------



## Bigwarr (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome, I've never seen that there. Guess where I'm going after work today.


----------



## Justin4232 (May 27, 2018)

nice


----------



## jerryfish (Oct 28, 2014)

Harbor Freight is the IKEA of tools. Looks great... I may make one myself.


----------



## flyingturbines (Jul 11, 2020)

Great idea at a great price. Thanks.


----------



## rtowle (Apr 10, 2018)

What! So cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nulldevice (Apr 11, 2018)

Great idea. Wondering if this will scratch your grip, though?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

nulldevice said:


> Great idea. Wondering if this will scratch your grip, though?


Hasn’t yet. Been using it for many months now.


----------



## tmharp03 (Jul 24, 2020)

awesome


----------



## BobaSethVincent (Jul 31, 2020)

great job fellow Shopsmith user :]


----------

